# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Free accommodation in Moscow: from hints to specific offers

## Dogboy182

IS THAT YOU? Is it the real uncle pasha??? 
AHAHAHAHAHHA wow. We've talked about you a few times on this forum! 
It's a real honor sir.

----------


## Paul

At 3-something in the morning I cannot say with total certainty but yes, I think it's me. Is it real me? I would not venture as far as to argue that point but my guess is also yes. I wonder what I have done deserve the honour to be discussed at this forum. I believe it is the first time I posted here although masterrussian.net has been on my list of links under "learning Russian" for a while... 
Pasha

----------


## waxwing

> At 3-something in the morning I cannot say with total certainty but yes, I think it's me. Is it real me? I would not venture as far as to argue that point but my guess is also yes. I wonder what I have done deserve the honour to be discussed at this forum. I believe it is the first time I posted here although masterrussian.net has been on my list of links under "learning Russian" for a while... 
> Pasha

 Evidently you have forgotten that I promised to make (and indeed did make)  a recommendation of your service here!
Not to worry Pasha, it was some time ago  ::  Good luck.

----------


## DDT

So it's really Pasha. Hi there!! It appears that you have contacts in rural areas, so I have a question for you. 
I have wondered for a while now if there is any interest in Russia for the ways of the lonely Buckaroo ( a cowboy from the North-West) 
If there is, I would like to come to Russia for a visit  with a couple of other buckaroos to demonstrate and exchange ideas on horsemanship and cattle handling. 
The buckaroo ways are far superior to the regular "cowboy" methods and a lot more fun, too. 
It would be a "blast".  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... Nevada.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... ndCrew.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... Chris1.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... unting.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... nding4.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... nding5.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ddt/branding.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... ek1996.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... ountry.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... kSalt2.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... ckSalt.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... hRanch.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ddt/outside2.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ddt/MyHome.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... ckLuke.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... deChat.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ddt/deer2.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... eRopes.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... eRopes.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... Brown2.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... Holmes.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... sFlat3.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... truely.jpg  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... hRanch.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... GoldCk.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ddt/Deer.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... MeAtZX.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/ ... owork2.jpg

----------


## DDT

Actually I am more interested in visiting beef cattle operations in Russia where work can be done on horseback, than putting on a "show". I think that Russian cattlemen would find it interesting as there is a common interest between all men who work with livestock , especially horses. 
I think your idea of a website is an excellent idea which I will pursue. As a matter of fact a friend of mine, who is well known in “buckaroo circles” and has worked on many of the same big outfits I have, has put up a site and started  teaching seminars on ranch roping techniques. This man would be a prime choice to bring with me to Russia.  http://thecalifornios.net/Newsletter.stm

----------


## brett

When I was 10, Me and my two brothers went riding. Five minute into the trip my youngest fell off, and started crying. Oh well, on we went. Then when we were in a field, my big brother's horse went crackerz. It sprinted and tried to take a turn thru a gate, but clipped the gate and rolled, landing ontop of brother number two. He turn out relatively unscathed. 
Then what did THIS HERE young buckaroo do? He did mathematic calculations. X amount of km divided by x amount of brothers = I'm walking my horse back.

----------


## Dogboy182

DDT. Do you have a lot of 30.30's ? 
Waxwing YOU HAVE 1000 POSTS? way to go home dawg.

----------


## DDT

> DDT. Do you have a lot of 30.30's ?

 I used to but now my W.O. choice  is a .308 in a Browning lever action. I'm sure you are familiar with .308's, I can get them almost anywhere and they're cheap, especially military  stuff. Oh, and those Brownings are nicely machined inside and out as compared to some of the Winchesters.  
But I am not really much of a "gun buff" , I prefer *roping*  something that is a little wild, a yearling, an old crazy cow, a horse , an antelope, a coyote. I suspect that you'd love too Dogboy if you ever tried it! 
Yeah Brett, I'm not saying that I haven't had my knees popped a few times but these days I'd have to be unconscious in the saddle before I'd let some barnsour nag do that to me.

----------


## Dogboy182

308. That's british! tisk tisk*   ::

----------


## DDT

> 308. That's british! tisk tisk*

 I think you are thinking of the .303 Lee Enfield. 
I am speaking of the 308 which I believe is a NATO round  also used by the US in such as the Garande from WW2.

----------


## Dogboy182

Nah. 
308 is a british bullet which they used in their rifles (i forget what they are called but they held 10 bullets). 
The M1 Garands used 30-06 rounds. 
its ok, i was just jokin anyways... I prefer my 8mm german mauser power.

----------


## DDT

Oooh! You are right. Garand is chambered for 30-06. I am a numbskull again!  However I istill think that you mean the British .303 and not the .308. Wait a minute >>>>you must be talking about the Armalite   that is .308 or 7.62, which was the for runner of the M16.

----------


## Dogboy182

The M-14? It uses the 7.62x45 like the dragunov does... i think. 
Anyways, i did some looking up. 303 is british ur right, but i swear the 308 was used in some kind of einfeild too.

----------


## brett

I don't mind wrangling horses though. With my own feet on the ground, I find horse-power heaps of fun to work with. My next door neighbour has some, and I've occasionally worked with her. I love the idependent ones that don't give a toss what you do to them. They just say "NO, you ain;t riding me. I'm staying in the paddock". Pedro was his name. I called him Perdrolisis ( coz it sounds like some kind of fuel or power measurement). We love playing chasings around the stables. Yeah, I know, they can break a leg, but they might aswell have fun whilst they're alive. 
If I needed to ride a horse, I would. Like, if I was in the desert. But, I like simply socializing with him (Pedro). I'd feel disrespectful somehow, riding him unnecessarily. Thats just my relationship with him. Different circumstances would see me riding a horse. I'd ride him if were in the middle of nowhere, definitely. And if I had to round up cattle.

----------


## Pravit

Who is this Pasha guy and how do you all know him?

----------


## brett

I like guns, in the appreciation of their artistry. I don't even think I've ever touched a real one though. But on TV and magazines, I enjoy seeing their designs and knowing how much they can blowup, and from how far. Its a healthy interest. I think heaps of pro-gun people ruin things for legit gun-lovers, and anti-gun people nerely provoke gun-lovers to be even more adimmant about holding onto their passion. Yeah, guns are dangerous. But if people stop getting so uptught about them, they can become pretty neutral items of appreciation. Even though I dislike the idea that some psycho can easily get a gun, it's anti-social to disrespect the emotional enjoyment gun-lovers have. People may say "well, just get another hobby". But life and emotion just doesn't work that way. If you've a passion for guns, you're just f@#ng yourself by repressing that interest.
Not an easy balance to strike pro-guns vs anti-guns. But you can't dismiss either side as having no valid concern.
That's my ramble done.

----------


## DDT

> I'd feel disrespectful somehow, riding him unnecessarily. Thats just my relationship with him.

 If you had a good and intelligent horse you would be surprised to find out how much he liked to be ridden.   When training a green horse correctly you are also teaching the horse how to move efficiently with balance , something that not all horses posses naturally. This brings self confidence to the horse. Maybe I can't have a conversation with a horse but I can tell when a horse is enjoying an activity. Done correctly a horse will enjoy being ridden.

----------


## brett

That's true. Everything's like that. Done with the right attitude, something that otherwise may be unenjoyable for the animal, becomes a connection. The horse will feel the shall I say 'team work', or the flow between rider and horse, threfore will enjoy it and improve its ability to balance under conditions that an unridden horse wouldn't develop. I see. I suppose it's that 'I' personally haven't developed that particualr way of relating to the horse is why its easy for me to think that such a means of connection doesn't exist. A lesson slightly more learnt now, for me.
At very least, they like to have an excuse to put the foot to the metal. They've no initiative to do it on their own. Having someone to share the sprint (or trott) with will give them a social buzz.
I guess it's because so many people don't do it right that the social and horses 'physical intelligence value' buzz of horse riding can be easily missed.
I think my impression of horse-riding has been dirtied by the amount of people that treat them as mere machines without their own will power and personalities to be respected and connected with. But with a rider with the right attitude, the very same action has the total opposite meaning, and therefore totally opposite experience for the animal and rider. I've learnt a little here, now.

----------


## DDT

> Who is this Pasha guy and how do you all know him?

 I just know him from visiting his web site, it was one of the first sites that I ever bookmarked.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Who is this Pasha guy and how do you all know him?

 Mike posted his website on here like 2 years ago and thought his reality low budget tours were cool. And his name has popped up everynow and then when people ask about cheap places to stay in moscow. 
And then, one day out of the blue. Our hero came to our forum himself. I'm never washing my eyes again.

----------


## Линдзи

Whoa, Uncle Pasha.  Rock. 
My family's horses get all po'd if you leave them behind in the pasture and take others out riding.  The QH I had while I was growing up would actually come up and stick his head in bridle and grab the bit in his teeth if you'd stand in the field with it outstretched.  If you've got a willing animal that's been trained up well and you treat it properly, they generally love to be ridden.

----------


## DDT

> Whoa, Uncle Pasha.  Rock. 
> My family's horses get all po'd if you leave them behind in the pasture and take others out riding.  The QH I had while I was growing up would actually come up and stick his head in bridle and grab the bit in his teeth if you'd stand in the field with it outstretched.  If you've got a willing animal that's been trained up well and you treat it properly, they generally love to be ridden.

 I am working on a horse right now that I pushed a little to fast in her trainig and she sort of "fried a fuse" on me there for a while. So I backed completely off her for a few weeks. It was funny, I could tell that she was mad at me for quite a while. She refused to look at me. A week or so. So I ignored her until she began to miss our little training sessions. I think she felt left out seeing all her horse friends doing things without her.

----------


## brett

Is she back in the saddle yet?  ::

----------


## DDT

> Is she back in the saddle yet?

 No. I saddle her up and put a snaffle bit on her though but I am still doing ground work her with again.The last time I got on her I switched from a snaffle bit to a Hackamore but it was too much for her brain and she collapsed underneath me three times. In the snaffle she was fine. I over estimated her. This horse has not much fight in her and has been spoiled and babied by her owner. I am used to dealing with a wilder type of horses. At the ranches I was on the horses are more like Mustang. Some of them have seen a human only once in their first five years.  She did not even know she had athletic abilities until I started  chasing her from afoot, around the corral and into the corners making her do switchbacks and tight turns. I do this routine with her when I first visit her and it has become a game for her. When done she trots up to me for a scratch.

----------

